# Topics > Robotics > Androids >  Ibn Sina Robot, android robot, Interactive Robots and Media Lab, United Arab Emirates University, Al Ain, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist

Developer - Interactive Robots and Media Lab

Ibn Sina Robot on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Ibn Sina - First Arabic-Speaking Humanoid Robot, IRML UAEU 2009

Uploaded on Jun 11, 2009




> IbnSina is the first Arabic-speaking humanoid robot, created at IRML (Interactive Robots and Media Lab, UAEU). It can understand Arabic words, and perform an interesting dialogue, enriched with greetings and gestures. The demo is from a senior student project in May 2009.

----------


## Airicist

Ibn Sina - The world's first Arabic speaking humanoid welcomes you to IRML

Uploaded on Jun 13, 2009




> IbnSina is the first Arabic-speaking humanoid robot, created at IRML (Interactive Robots and Media Lab, UAEU).

----------


## Airicist

Android Robot Flies Emirates Airlines - Ibn Sina at IEHE

Uploaded on Apr 1, 2011




> The Ibn Sina Android Robot Flies as a passenger on Emirates Airlines, in order to go to the IEHE exhibition in Riyadh in Saudi Arabia

----------


## Airicist

Ibn Sina Robot Compilation

Uploaded on Sep 10, 2011




> A compilation of various videos of the Ibn Sina Robot - including the Robot on BBC TV, AFP TV, Netherlands, Verbal Interaction, Facial Expressions, Teleoperation and Telpresence, all the way to the Robot flying First Class on Emirates Airlines and being welcomed by the Saudi Minister of Education!

----------

